# AWM releases service records......



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

The Australian War Memorial in Canberra has released all the WW1 service records in online format. Took a total of 3 years of uploading..

National Archives of Australia - The Collection - Defence - World War One

I researched my mothers grandfather..

Turns out he was in France in the 6th Company Engineers as a driver...

He came home too..

20pages of his career 14-19 were copied onto my computer........certainly very interesting for us and other families doing the same thing.

Now I wish they would do the same for the WW2 records...

My grandfather was in the RAAF and I'm very curious about his career...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes excellent. The national archieves website also has about 18 million documents, reports etc online. Lots of RAAF ORB's etc, great for research.


----------

